# Sweet fishing raft rental - Boulder



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*That is a sweet rig*

Fish will fear it


----------



## chrisgebhardt (May 25, 2009)

I'm taking this to the Mighty C this wknd and am wicked excited! Looks awesome guys - see you in a few hours to pick it up!


----------

